# The Ultimate Guide to Tankless Water Heaters



## Djea3 (Jul 6, 2020)

In many states electric on demand water heaters are causing exceptional gray out problems in neighborhoods. In some of those states the homeowner who installs an electric on demand water heater has to pay for the ENTIRE upgrade of utility infrastructure when this happens.
I suggest that IF you want on demand water heat, you should be on natural gas or LNG or pressurized gas of some kind. The high amp loading is not a good idea in homes. I have seen 120amp on demand water heaters installed in 2 bedroom homes on a 200 amp service. Just WRONG.
Today, if you have electric service and no gas, then install a HYBRID water heater. They use less power than even Natural Gas and work just like your heat pump. Benefit in hot climates, they output cold air in order to heat water.


----------

